# The Official thread of Nintendo & EA Saga "WiiU=Dreamcast2"



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Why did I make this thread? well I believe this mess deserved its own thread.

the recent news of the saga.

*EA has no titles in development for Wii U*



> Less than two years after vowing to deliver on an "unprecedented partnership" with Nintendo, gaming giant EA is quiet on the Wii U front.
> 
> *"We have no games in development for the Wii U currently," company spokesperson Jeff Brown told Kotaku yesterday. He did not rule out the chances of EA developing for the Wii U again. EA publishes many of gaming's biggest franchises, including Madden, The Sims, and Battlefield.*
> 
> In June 2011, at the biggest gaming event of the year—E3—Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata closed his presentation of his company's biggest games and then-forthcoming Wii U console by welcoming then-CEO of EA John Riccitiello to the stage. "What Nintendo's new console delivers speaks directly to the players of EA Sports and EA Games. Nintendo's new console will produce brilliant high-definition graphics and new gameplay opportunities. We look forward to seeing great EA content on this new platform." Riccitiello was also enthused about Nintendo's embrace of online gaming.





A huge blow to Nintendo and The WiiU..

For the first time I am worried as a owner of the WiiU. I love my WiiU and I am enjoying it and know it has some flaws but not deal breaker for me.

I have faith Nintendo can turn around the WiU but things are not looking good.

everything changed between the two giants after this event


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Good. Now I'll be sure to buy a WiiU


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 16, 2013)

Why would you be worried if one of the shitties companies wont develop for nintendo...


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 16, 2013)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Why would you be worried if one of the shitties companies wont develop for nintendo...



because of the effect that EA could reflect to others companies with this move.

This can cause a chain reaction..


----------



## Canute87 (May 16, 2013)

Many AAA companies aren't on the Wii U bandwagon anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Many AAA companies aren't on the Wii U bandwagon anyway.



Well no as bad that EA.

NO

FIFA
Madden
Tiger Wood
BF4
Stars Wars 

or any EA IP's


----------



## Velocity (May 16, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Why would you be worried if one of the shitties companies wont develop for nintendo...



Shitty as they are, their games are some of the biggest money makers. If EA isn't making games for the Wii U, that's a big loss in potential console sales and - obviously - other publishers will be hesitant. It doesn't help that, apparently, developers are sending Wii U dev kits back to Nintendo as well.


----------



## Canute87 (May 16, 2013)

Like who velocity?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2013)

Malve. It is not going to become the Dreamcast #2. End of discussion. 

At it's worst it could become the next GC, especially with how Nintendo's 1st party hits will help keep the Wii U from becoming a successor to Sega's biggest console failure. Especially with how it hasn't been a year yet and even with EA's titles hitting the GC, it never helped many other publishers put their games on it compared to the PS2 where it won exclusivity. 

In the end. Sega =/= Nintendo due to the Sega's 1st party titles not sharing the same iconic mass market interest unlike Nintendo's.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2013)

well....the dreamcast had its own lineup of stand out titles. the will u will be certain to have that atleast


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Malve. It is not going to become the Dreamcast #2. End of discussion.
> 
> At it's worst it could become the next GC, especially with how Nintendo's 1st party hits will help keep the Wii U from becoming a successor to Sega's biggest console failure. Especially with how it hasn't been a year yet and even with EA's titles hitting the GC, it never helped many other publishers put their games on it compared to the PS2 where it won exclusivity.
> 
> In the end. Sega =/= Nintendo due to the Sega's 1st party titles not sharing the same iconic mass market interest unlike Nintendo's.


 I don't know, today for me the WiiU became the Dreacast 2. EA did that to me. I hope I am so wrong about it.



Inuhanyou said:


> well....the dreamcast had its own lineup of stand out titles. the will u will be certain to have that atleast



Well yeah but I think Nintendo Sport should comeback. I think the only license sport that they can't get is American Football. Soccer, Baskeball,NHL,Golf? and MLB are available for grab. That would mean teams for those games and Nintendo spending money.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't know, today for me the WiiU became the Dreacast 2. EA did that to me. I hope I am so wrong about it.



You shouldn't let EA get to you, especially when the competition is not out yet along with the Wii U's 1st year only half finished without big 1st party titles anyhow. I understand your generous worrisome for the console's future, and at times i share a similar feeling. But until the results for the next fiscal year come to fruition, EA's current news has changed nothing for me. As Nintendo are not Sega (A.K.A. the same company who came off of 2-3 failed products in a row after the Genesis), and no amount of spinning among the group that believe the Wii U will become the next Dreamcast will change my stance weather they want to believe it or not. 

I hope so too. I want the Wii U to be as successful console with the Next Generation is looming over, and as they say, panic Nintendo is the best Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

EA will hop back on the bandwagon once the WiiU is selling like hotcakes and they'll act like they never left, their "unprecedented partnership" having helped skyrocket the WiiU to success. 

Hypocrites annoy me greatly.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 16, 2013)

Can someone explain to me just why EA is acting so pissy?


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

No one really knows why, just rumors about Origin and other crap.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 16, 2013)

Wth is Origin all about?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> EA will hop back on the bandwagon once the WiiU is selling like hotcakes and they'll act like they never left, their "unprecedented partnership" having helped skyrocket the WiiU to success.
> 
> Hypocrites annoy me greatly.



You say that as if it's a certainty that sales will turn around.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> You say that as if it's a certainty that sales will turn around.



Unless Nintendo monumentally fucks themselves into oblivion over and over and over again, I don't see why the WiiU wouldn't sell at least half as good as the Wii.

The only thing permanently going against the WiiU is its lack of power compared to the PS4 and 720. More games can always be made and sales can always improve, but the WiiU's power will stay the same forever.

But that's neither here nor there, as this isn't the place to get into a debate about how successful the WiiU will be.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hypocrites annoy me greatly.



This. No Shit......

At the Wii U's absolute worst i can see it sitting next to GC's numbers, should Nintendo keep shitting themselves in their beds over and over again for this year and next. However i am optimistic it can still turn around and sell less than the Wii but higher than the GC. Since we technically are in a vastly different market compared to the 6th gen era.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

Dude 

As for the Wii U's power it is by no means in the position the Wii was in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

*OPINION: Losing EA support is disappointing, but not a killer blow for Wii U*



> EA?s decision to hold fire on Wii U development is the biggest indication yet to how poor the console?s launch has been.
> 
> Performing well below expectations, with no momentum whatsoever, there?s no reason why any third party company should produce titles for this machine (unless of course Nintendo happens to pay them a significant sum of money to do so).
> 
> ...


----------



## bigduo209 (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Unless Nintendo monumentally fucks themselves into oblivion over and over and over again, I don't see why the WiiU wouldn't sell at least half as good as the Wii.
> 
> *The only thing permanently going against the WiiU is its lack of power compared to the PS4 and 720. More games can always be made and sales can always improve, but the WiiU's power will stay the same forever.*
> 
> But that's neither here nor there, as this isn't the place to get into a debate about how successful the WiiU will be.



I do wonder if Nintendo will just shorten their console cycle to find the balance between power and whatever gameplay feature they have. We've seen Nintendo already starting to do that by phasing out the Wii for the Wii U, but is that something they'll keep doing going forward?

Keep costs down by easing into HD development while the other guys are at the forefront baring the majority of the growing pains. Releasing a not so powerful console (but less expensive to manufacturers and consumers) next to the competition that will last for 4 or 5 years support-wise, then release a slightly newer console at a still cheaper price. All they have to do make the transition easy enough to work through backwards compatibility for existing games and peripherals (something Sony and maybe MS can't/won't do at this point).

Nintendo doesn't care too much about super realistic/sim-like games, or gritty and violent titles on their consoles. EA's games push more in that direction, and it's somewhat understandable if their overall portfolio of titles somehow aren't reasonably possible on the Wii U. If the Wii U sees modest growth, maybe they'll release games on it that fit that Nintendo demographic.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

*Senior EA Engineer: Wii U is crap, less powerful than 360. No money for 3rd parties.*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

Are their engineers really that incompetent? Always looking for something to blame for their own problems. This guy has so many misconceptions its not even funny


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Are engineers really that incompetent? Always looking for something to blame for their own problems. This guy has so many misconceptions its not even funny



The gloves are off.. EA vs Nintendo is in full force...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Senior EA Engineer: Wii U is crap, less powerful than 360. No money for 3rd parties.*



Still butthurt about origins I see.
To state something that isn't true as fact is proof of it.
Or it's a fake account.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

confirmed that it is not a fake account on GAF also

more messages here.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Senior EA Engineer: Wii U is crap, less powerful than 360. No money for 3rd parties.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*The guy is mad at Nintendo for not providing enough graphical power to create and cater to the specific kinds of games that EA wants to put on every console. But he needs to get over it, stop calling it crap, and focus on doing his job.

Nintendo games sell well on Nintendo consoles because it's a quality experience tailor-made for it. Any consumer with a brain knows what their brand is all about, but the same can't be said for EA and other third-parties.

Nintendo's problem was letting too many games of loose-quality show up on store shelves for the Wii. It diluted what others could expect from non-Ninendo made games, and hurt it in the long run with third-party titles.

The WiiU as a new console shouldn't bare the burden it's predecessor had, especially if the third-party issue isn't prevalent.*


----------



## αshɘs (May 17, 2013)

haven't noticed this thread. The gaf thread is gold


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

He deleted his freaking posts.....


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> He deleted his freaking posts.....



probably EA forced him to do so.. He is getting fired soon..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

Adam Orth'd. Like I predicted. 

EA:


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2013)

> his twitter deleted any mention on his profile as an EA Sports Engineer



He is so fired.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

Good. He deserved it for putting his job in jeopardy, acting like a little shit on the Internet in the face of your own damned company. 

No sympathy for him whatsoever.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> EA will hop back on the bandwagon *once the WiiU is selling like hotcakes* and they'll act like they never left, their "unprecedented partnership" having helped skyrocket the WiiU to success.
> 
> Hypocrites annoy me greatly.


In another words they will never support the WiiU. The console is doomed and the way people are reacting reminds me of the denial I experienced over the forecast of doom I read in magazines for the Dreamcast back in 00-02.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2013)

Well as long as I can enjoy Bayonetta 2/X/SMTxFE I could hardly give a shit


----------



## Juub (May 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> In another words they will never support the WiiU. The console is doomed and the way people are reacting reminds me of the denial I experienced over the forecast of doom I read in magazines for the Dreamcast back in 00-02.



It's gonna be rough for Nintendo but they won't go bankrupt. They got the 3DS still making money and a boatload of cash from the Wii sales.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> In another words they will never support the WiiU



Not like they've ever done that since Day 1. 



> The console is doomed



Just like the 3DS was supposed to be?



> and the way people are reacting reminds me of the denial I experienced over the forecast of doom I read in magazines for the Dreamcast back in 00-02.



No, the reactions are more in line with what happened in 2011 than the beginning of the 6th gen. Nintendo =/= Sega. No questions.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:
			
		

> Not like they've ever done that since Day 1.


No shit, the point was that things are not going to change because the WiiU will not become a top seller. 


> Just like the 3DS was supposed to be?


Who predicted the 3DS being unsuccessful? Unlike the WiiU the 3DS carries on from the success of its predecessor, is good at what it does and is superior to its closest competition. 


> No, the reactions are more in line with what happened in 2011 than the beginning of the 6th gen. Nintendo =/= Sega. No questions.


Yes the Dreamcast was actually a decent console, had decent games and was ahead of its time in many things. Still comparisons can be drawn with the timing of the console, the fact that neither sold particularly well, the limited support from third parties and having competition that simply blows them out of the water.


----------



## steveht93 (May 17, 2013)

Most people compare the 3DS to wii u but that's just wrong. 3DS is hard carried by japan and it has a superior 3d party support and no real competition among the hardcore gaming community.

Btw,EA burned the bridge apperantly and they burned it hard.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Most people compare the 3DS to wii u but that's just wrong. 3DS is hard carried by japan and it has a superior 3d party support and no real competition among the hardcore gaming community.
> 
> Btw,EA burned the bridge apperantly and they burned it hard.



People also think the wii U's main function is a second screen when it's really a mobile screen for your console it's really just the latter


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> People also think the wii U's main function is a second screen when it's really a mobile screen for your console it's really just the latter



Producing a shit console in favour of have a mobile screen. I don't think I've ever spoken to a gamer who had a problem with looking at their tv when playing a fixed console. The Wii U was an opportunity for Nintendo to straighten out their fucks ups and get their priorities correct, they failed miserably.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Screw EA, Nintendo got SEGA


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> In another words they will never support the WiiU. The console is doomed and the way people are reacting reminds me of the denial I experienced over the forecast of doom I read in magazines for the Dreamcast back in 00-02.



Let me borrow your crystal ball, I wanna get next week's lottery numbers. 

When it comes down to the nitty gritty, you're talking out of your ass as much as the Nintendo fanboys who claim that everything is super and Nintendo is doing a great job.


----------



## steveht93 (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Let me borrow your crystal ball, I wanna get next week's lottery numbers.



Or you can look at the GameCube  the GameCube was a good console,I never owned it but I had so much fun playing with my friend with his GameCube.  The point is,GameCube had all that Nintendo bling and is praised by gamers and people still sing praise to it until this day. It even had good 3rd party,but it just never left off. 

Wii u is in a worse situation than the cube.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Let me borrow your crystal ball, I wanna get next week's lottery numbers.
> 
> When it comes down to the nitty gritty, you're talking out of your ass as much as the Nintendo fanboys who claim that everything is super and Nintendo is doing a great job.



He's worse really being untrue in the negatives is a horrible thing.


steveht93 said:


> Or you can look at the GameCube  the GameCube was a good console,I never owned it but I had so much fun playing with my friend with his GameCube.  The point is,GameCube had all that Nintendo bling and is praised by gamers and people still sing praise to it until this day. It even had good 3rd party,but it just never left off.
> 
> Wii u is in a worse situation than the cube.



Then clearly the Wii U will be the most praised of all with its unprecedented 3rd party support.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

*sigh*



> No shit, the point was that things are not going to change because the WiiU will not become a top seller.



Thank you for the explaining the damned obvious of the *current* situation, Casonova. 



> Who predicted the 3DS being unsuccessful? Unlike the WiiU the 3DS carries on from the success of its predecessor, is good at what it does and is superior to its closest competition.



I already answered your question about that point a while ago, i thought you would have understood that back then the internet and the extreme Sony fanboys were chanting about the 3DS's terrible early sales with lack of third parties to back it up when Nintendo even clarified that they left an open window for them at around launch. And it surely didn't start of as successful until Nintendo had to cut out the price and take a loss for the first time in years while getting SM3DLand and rushing MK7 out for the holidays, i'm not even factoring the cancelled 3DS titles that have happened before the price cut.



> Yes the Dreamcast was actually a decent console, had decent games and was ahead of its time in many things. *Still comparisons can be drawn with the timing of the console,*



Not if it isn't proper.



> the fact that neither sold particularly well, the limited support from third parties and having competition that simply blows them out of the water.



Neither? Why are you acting as if the Wii U has already been out for three years with little change and turnaround happening??? Unless your talking about another console then get out of here lol. You may have a point on the current limited third party support, but not on competition considering that the Xbox 720 and the PS4 have not been released in the market yet and we still cannot draw favorable comparisons to how their results would fall in line to the 6th generation from the beginning and onwards. It's an unfair conclusion based on a console that has not ended it's next fiscal year yet, along with the company itself which operates far differently than Sega as i said before. 

It would be better off to wait and see until the holiday results come by and we get a concrete result on how the competitions in the console market will fare, before writing off one based on what's been happening now.



> Or you can look at the GameCube  the GameCube was a good console,I never owned it but I had so much fun playing with my friend with his GameCube. The point is,GameCube had all that Nintendo bling and is praised by gamers and people still sing praise to it until this day. It even had good 3rd party,but it just never left off.
> 
> Wii u is in a worse situation than the cube.



Can't do that until we see the affects of fall and beyond along with the PS4/720.  You mean by todays standards, since i don't particularly call the GC to have been "praised by gamers" when i did some research of how it was shat on from the market that liked the PS2 more. Especially with the unofficial "purple lunch box" memes. It didn't have enough exclusives at the time.....

Except for the fact that it was released before the competition and it isn't impossible for it to do revive itself, unlike the GC where it came off of the N64 (you know, back when third parties gave the middle finger to Nintendo) and was released late in the the fray. I mean hell, even the PS3 was tracking under the GC until Sony made drastic measures to fix it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Or you can look at the GameCube  the GameCube was a good console,I never owned it but I had so much fun playing with my friend with his GameCube.  The point is,GameCube had all that Nintendo bling and is praised by gamers and people still sing praise to it until this day. It even had good 3rd party,but it just never left off.
> 
> Wii u is in a worse situation than the cube.



I would respond... but I think we've had this discussion a couple dozen times already, so I'm just gonna say fuck it and instead say let's see what the future holds. My statement was premature, and none of us can accurately determine what the WiiU's situation will be like at any time in the distant future.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Senior EA Engineer: Wii U is crap, less powerful than 360. No money for 3rd parties.*


Someone is going to get fired. 


steveht93 said:


> Or you can look at the GameCube  the GameCube was a good console,I never owned it but I had so much fun playing with my friend with his GameCube.  The point is,GameCube had all that Nintendo bling and is praised by gamers and people still sing praise to it until this day. It even had good 3rd party,but it just never left off.
> 
> Wii u is in a worse situation than the cube.



Didn't the gamecube had third party problems as well? In fact that's all Nintendo's always had problems with the previous two cycles.  Either way I kind of figured the WiiU would wind up like the Gamecube but that isn't a bad thing. As indicated by my ridiculously large library. It wasn't going to sell like the Wii, on a account of two things, one luck, two, the horrible horrible explanation and advertisement of their new product during the transition. The last one still has me baffled to this day.

Either way we're still early into this cycle so no telling how things will turn out. I never thought the original DS would sell because it was just such an odd little device now look at it. But WiiU and Nintendo going the way of Dreamcast and Sega? That just ain't happening no matter how many times people keep saying doom.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, whoever was in charge of advertising/naming the WiiU should be fired.

Should've at least been called Super Wii, or Wii 2, or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Like Sony/Xbox could handle Mario and Zelda? 

What happened to Jak&Daxter and Crash I wonder?


----------



## Canute87 (May 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Most people compare the 3DS to wii u but that's just wrong. 3DS is hard carried by japan and it has a superior 3d party support and no real competition among the hardcore gaming community.
> 
> Btw,EA burned the bridge apperantly and they burned it hard.



But it's not like the third party started flocking to the hanheld and everything got better.  Nintendo had to push themselves to make the console marketable and eventually everyone else jumped on.  But what is to notice was that the 3DS was not considered last gen tech. 

It's what's currently affecting the Vita.


----------



## steveht93 (May 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Like Sony/Xbox could handle Mario and Zelda?
> 
> What happened to Jak&Daxter and Crash I wonder?



Crash was owned by universal studios and they decided to sell it. Jak&daxter had their racing game,you know what that means in naughty Dog terms? Don't be surprised about next uncharted being uncharted team racing.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Many people consider the 3DS last gen tech and underpowered.

The difference is that the 3DS' power has little importance in the face of the amazing library of games it has. 

While the Vita's hardware is superior in every way no one gives a shit because it's a game system that has few games to play, which ultimately defeats the purpose of the game system.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Crash was owned by universal studios and they decided to sell it. Jak&daxter had their racing game,you know what that means in naughty of tearms? Don't be surprised about next uncharted being uncharted team racing.



My point exactly.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, whoever was in charge of advertising/naming the WiiU should be fired.
> 
> Should've at least been called Super Wii, or Wii 2, or something.



Not even that. As the name wasn't even the problem though they certainly turned it into one. The problem was two fold. If you plan on to continue trying to court your newly discovered market you need to explain a few things. One how what is supposed to be the controller of a *new* product is not an extension of the old one and how it is *not* an Ipad. That it is part of a *new* product all together. Second, what the fuck is it? There were no words that describes my confusion when neither Iwata nor Reggie could explain what the WiiU was, nor was it about. Just "you'll get it." No, you don't do that.

Now advertising, that was another thing. The WiiU was slated for release during the holidays, advertisment literally came a day before release. Who was managing the ship here?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

Wait why did they decide to sell Crash???


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> But it's not like the third party started flocking to the hanheld and everything got better.  Nintendo had to push themselves to make the console marketable and eventually everyone else jumped on.  But what is to notice was that the 3DS was not considered last gen tech.



Exactly my point! 



> It's what's currently affecting the Vita.



Which Sony should needs to do the same by pulling a 3DS damnit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Wait why did they decide to sell Crash???



Because it crashed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Inb4 Nintendo buying Crash


----------



## ShadowReij (May 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because it crashed.



Can Nintendo buy Crash I wonder? They seem to specialize in bringing franchises back from the dead. 

Edit: Fucking ninja'd


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

I don't see why they would want it, but they could yea.


----------



## steveht93 (May 17, 2013)

Nobody can buy crash unless activition decides to sell it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

They can pull a Bayonetta though.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the explaining the damned obvious of the *current* situation, Casonova.



It's Casanova, and what does me being good looking and charming have to do with the conversation? What I said was obvious but it was a result of 1) Someone acting as though EA would change ship and 2) You failing to grasp the _obvious_ point I was making. 



> I already answered your question about that point a while ago, i thought you would have understood that back then the internet and the extreme Sony fanboys were chanting about the 3DS's terrible early sales with lack of third parties to back it up when Nintendo even clarified that they left an open window for them at around launch. And it surely didn't start of as successful until Nintendo had to cut out the price and take a loss for the first time in years while getting SM3DLand and rushing MK7 out for the holidays, i'm not even factoring the cancelled 3DS titles that have happened before the price cut.


1) The 3DS and Wii U are not comparable for the reasons I presented in the previous post. 

2) The Wii U has had its price slashed, the sales are still shit. 


> Not if it isn't proper.


The comparisons are proper. 


> Neither? Why are you acting as if the Wii U has already been out for three years with little change and turnaround happening??? Unless your talking about another console then get out of here lol. You may have a point on the current limited third party support, but not on competition considering that the Xbox 720 and the PS4 have not been released in the market yet and we still cannot draw favorable comparisons to how their results would fall in line to the 6th generation from the beginning and onwards. It's an unfair conclusion based on a console that has not ended it's next fiscal year yet, along with the company itself which operates far differently than Sega as i said before.
> 
> It would be better off to wait and see until the holiday results come by and we get a concrete result on how the competitions in the console market will fare, before writing off one based on what's been happening now.


It wouldn't be better to do that as nothing is at stake. Am I going to lose money claiming that the Wii U is unsuccessful piece of trash? I will make my statements now, then after the holidays ( assuming I still give a shit) I will talk about how my views are being vindicated. So on and so on.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 17, 2013)

this is hilarious to me, ea treating nintendo like a stepson


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> this is hilarious to me, ea treating nintendo like a stepson



It's more like EA are acting like a crazy ex-girlfriend. It's only a matter of time before they tweet nudes.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> It's more like EA are acting like a crazy ex-girlfriend. It's only a matter of time before they tweet nudes.



More like the ex girlfriend who is now with a 9x8 billionaire whilst the 5x4 ex boyfriend is working at McDonalds.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 17, 2013)

nah, ex girls usually act crazy because they're likely pretty much still enamoured with you, ea seems to not fuck with nintendo at all

this is more akin to two crime bosses attempting a deal and it going sour, then one of them decides to asphyxiate the other out of business by shutting down most of his supply lines

ea is using them killing them softly tactics, they make statements remarking how strong their partnership with nintendo is, then turn around the next day and cancel a game for the U. no frostbite for wii u apparently due to lack of power and performance issues but frostbite for mobile devices 

cole world, no blanket


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> More like the ex girlfriend who is now with a 9x8 billionaire whilst the 5x4 ex boyfriend is working at McDonalds.



So what you're saying is that Nintendo is DOOMED? 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> nah, ex girls usually act crazy because they're likely pretty much still enamoured with you, *ea seems to not fuck with nintendo at all*
> 
> this is more akin to two crime bosses attempting a deal and it going sour, then one of them decides to asphyxiate the other out of business by shutting down most of his supply lines
> 
> ...



As evident by these dumbass statements.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

NINTENDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED


----------



## ShadowReij (May 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fqcn_TPu4qQ[/YOUTUBE]

Figured it was appropriate with Nintendo being like Earth, seriously doomed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 17, 2013)

_"there can be no true despair without hope. so as I terrorise nintendo I will feed its people hope to poison their souls. I will let them believe they can survive"_

 - important ea executive from behind the shadows


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> NINTENDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*OOOOOOMED



Fixed


----------



## ShadowReij (May 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> _"there can be no true despair without hope. so as I terrorise nintendo I will feed its people hope to poison their souls. I will let them believe they can survive"_
> 
> - important ea executive from behind the shadows




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]t8RCQDDsMpU[/YOUTUBE]




Had to be done.


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> More like the ex girlfriend who is now with a 9x8 billionaire whilst the 5x4 ex boyfriend is working at McDonalds.



Isn't this completely wrong since Nintendo is much more profitable than EA (who is in a reasonable losses).

Jokes don't work without basis in reality.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Denial ? "I feel fine."; "*This can't be happening*, not to me."
Denial is usually only a temporary defense for the individual. This feeling is generally replaced with heightened awareness of possessions and individuals that will be left behind after death. Denial can be conscious or unconscious refusal to accept facts, information, or the reality of the situation. *Denial is a defense mechanism and some people can become locked in this stage.*

Anger ? "Why me? It's not fair!"; "How can this happen to me?"; '"Who is to blame?"
Once in the second stage, the individual recognizes that denial cannot continue. Because of anger, the person is very difficult to care for due to misplaced feelings of rage and envy. Anger can manifest itself in different ways. People can be angry with themselves, or with others, and especially those who are close to them. It is important to remain detached and nonjudgmental when dealing with a person experiencing anger from grief.

Bargaining ? "I'll do anything for a few more years."; "I will give my life savings if..."
The third stage involves the hope that the individual can somehow postpone or delay death. Usually, the negotiation for an extended life is made with a higher power in exchange for a reformed lifestyle. Psychologically, the individual is saying, "I understand I will die, but if I could just do something to buy more time..." People facing less serious trauma can bargain or seek to negotiate a compromise. For example "Can we still be friends?.." when facing a break-up. Bargaining rarely provides a sustainable solution, especially if it's a matter of life or death.

Depression ? "I'm so sad, why bother with anything?"; "I'm going to die soon so what's the point?"; "I miss my loved one, why go on?"
During the fourth stage, the dying person begins to understand the certainty of death. Because of this, the individual may become silent, refuse visitors and spend much of the time crying and grieving. This process allows the dying person to disconnect from things of love and affection. It is not recommended to attempt to cheer up an individual who is in this stage. It is an important time for grieving that must be processed. Depression could be referred to as the dress rehearsal for the 'aftermath'. It is a kind of acceptance with emotional attachment. It's natural to feel sadness, regret, fear, and uncertainty when going through this stage. Feeling those emotions shows that the person has begun to accept the situation.

Acceptance ? "It's going to be okay."; "I can't fight it, I may as well prepare for it."
In this last stage, individuals begin to come to terms with their mortality, or that of a loved one, or other tragic event. This stage varies according to the person's situation. People dying can enter this stage a long time before the people they leave behind, who must pass through their own individual stages of dealing with the grief.
________
I eagerly await the rage.


Spirit King said:


> Isn't this completely wrong since Nintendo is much more profitable than EA (who is in a reasonable losses).
> 
> Jokes don't work without basis in reality.


 I think you are missing the point.


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Denial — "I feel fine."; "*This can't be happening*, not to me."
> Denial is usually only a temporary defense for the individual. This feeling is generally replaced with heightened awareness of possessions and individuals that will be left behind after death. Denial can be conscious or unconscious refusal to accept facts, information, or the reality of the situation. *Denial is a defense mechanism and some people can become locked in this stage.*
> 
> Anger — "Why me? It's not fair!"; "How can this happen to me?"; '"Who is to blame?"
> ...


.
There was no point.  Don't pretend there was. If your going to make jabs at Nintendo make sure their accurate otherwise they're not funny (to me anyway)


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> There was no point.  Don't pretend there was



You are not a very bright person, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> You are not a very bright person, I feel sorry for you.



Says you who jokes weren't based in reality (Sony isn't more profitable than Nintendo and Microsoft's gaming business isn't either though as a whole they obviously are).

Accept you didn't think it through and move on. I'm sorry I put more thought into your joke than you did no need to insult my intelligience.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Why are people even responding to Gunners? He obviously has nothing good to say and has no intention of listening to anything anyone else says unless they completely agree with him, so don't waste more keystrokes than you have to.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> .
> There was no point.  Don't pretend there was. If your going to make jabs at Nintendo make sure their accurate otherwise they're not funny (to me anyway)





Spirit King said:


> Says you who jokes weren't based in reality (Sony isn't more profitable than Nintendo and Microsoft's gaming business isn't either though as a whole they obviously are).
> 
> Accept you didn't think it through and move on. I'm sorry I put more thought into your joke than you did no need to insult me intelligience.



It's good that you finally realised who reflects who in the comparison.  Both Sony and Microsoft are worth more than Nintendo. Both Sony and Microsoft are more valuable for 3rd party developers and both Sony and Microsoft will provide a superior console to the Wii U. Deal with it.


Death-kun said:


> Why are people even responding to Gunners? He obviously has nothing good to say and has no intention of listening to anything anyone else says unless they completely agree with him, so don't waste more keystrokes than you have to.


My my aren't we hypocritical. I have a negative opinion of the Wii U and the only thing that will change it is a miraculous turn around, but your mindset is not that much different. You have a positive opinion on the Wii U and the only thing that will change it is the console flopping. You're not interested in conceding an inch to criticism on the Wii U so you should really get off of your high horse.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Deal with it.



Uh oh, someone's gonna get fired.


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why are people even responding to Gunners? He obviously has nothing good to say and has no intention of listening to anything anyone else says unless they completely agree with him, so don't waste more keystrokes than you have to.



I see what you mean the guy is very irrational.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Yes it is very irrational for me to look at the Wii U's sales figure, acknowledge the lack of interest in the console and consider the previous trends in a console's failure and success.


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Yes it is very irrational for me to look at the Wii U's sales figure, acknowledge the lack of interest in the console and consider the previous trends in a console's failure and success.



Who said I cared about Wii u sales figures, it's a catastrophic bomb. But facts are facts, facts you seem unable to accept that Nintendo is far more profitable than Sony as a whole and Microsoft's games division.

They're coming from the wii and ds generation of course they're rich as fuck it doesn't take common sense to realise this.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Who said I cared about Wii u sales figures, it's a catastrophic bomb. But facts are facts, facts you seem unable to accept that Nintendo is far more profitable than Sony as a whole and Microsoft's games division.
> 
> They're coming from the wii and ds generation of course they're rich as fuck it doesn't take common sense to realise this.


Facts are facts and what you just listed is not a fact as I have no problem accepting that the Wii and DS were financially successful ( more so that Sony and Microsoft's equivalent). The problem present is a result of you adopting a narrow view of things in an attempt to prove me wrong. 

You make the claim that 'Nintendo is as rich as a fuck and that you don't care about the sales figures of the Wii U', that mindset is foolish. It is foolish because companies need to continue making money, bad investments are detrimental towards are company's survival and need to be weeded out. To that end the Wii U presents a problem, the low sales figures means its not reaching its financial target which will ultimately mitigate the company's previous success. 

You made the claim that Nintendo was more profitable that Mircosoft and Sony gaming wise, whilst overlooking the fact that Nintendo's financial success with the Wii U was at the cost of alienating consistent consumers and third party investments. Yes they made more money ( gaming wise) from 2006-2011, but can that success be sustained? The answer will more than likely be a resounding no (pending the Wii U's failure).


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Facts are facts and what you just listed is not a fact as I have no problem accepting that the Wii and DS were financially successful ( more so that Sony and Microsoft's equivalent). The problem present is a result of you adopting a narrow view of things in an attempt to prove me wrong.
> 
> You make the claim that 'Nintendo is as rich as a fuck and that you don't care about the sales figures of the Wii U', that mindset is foolish. It is foolish because companies need to continue making money, bad investments are detrimental towards are company's survival and need to be weeded out. To that end the Wii U presents a problem, the low sales figures means its not reaching its financial target which will ultimately mitigate the company's previous success.
> 
> You made the claim that Nintendo was more profitable that Mircosoft and Sony gaming wise, whilst overlooking the fact that Nintendo's financial success with the Wii U was at the cost of alienating consistent consumers and third party investments. Yes they made more money ( gaming wise) from 2006-2011, but can that success be sustained? The answer will more than likely be a resounding no (pending the Wii U's failure).




Quarterly financial reports and reasons for them, regardless of the wii u launch Nintendo is still making a fair amount of profit because of the 3DS (which isn't going away). Made a decent amount of profit last quarter.

Sony would still be in a loss had they not sold multiple headquarter buildings.

These are current facts, not predictions hard core facts. Nothing in my post refers to the future _ because they aren't facts._

Your bias is clouding your judgement. I'm not talking about what ifs I'm talking about now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Senior EA Engineer: Wii U is crap, less powerful than 360. No money for 3rd parties.*



the Xbox 360 have 2 GB of RAM?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

For fucks sake the thing has been out for how long, not even a year?
I mean can we get some actual number comparisons so we can say it's a failure overall in the amount it has sold so far?
Like wii U vs ps3 or 360 sales or something since their launches in the same amount of time?


----------



## Spirit King (May 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> For fucks sake the thing has been out for how long, not even a year?
> I mean can we get some actual number comparisons so we can say it's a failure overall in the amount it has sold so far?
> Like wii U vs ps3 or 360 sales or something since their launches in the same amount of time?



NPD wise it's very bad the Gamecube is significantly outselling it now.

Nintendo needs a 3DS style reboot, otherwise they're facing vita levels.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 18, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> NPD wise it's very bad the Gamecube is significantly outselling it now.
> 
> Nintendo needs a 3DS style reboot, otherwise they're facing vita levels.



I don't believe it won't outsell gamecube
21.74 million and that took nearly 7 years.
Lets just say it keeps selling as is 3.45 mill per year(it hasn't even been a year yet)
and this goes on for 6 years.
20.7 million.
Yea, I don't believe that low of a rate is possible to maintain any lower than that so lets assume it's only at that rate overall.

It's only going to need only that much to beat the gamecube out somehow.
Slashing prices doesn't help, so it needs more games and honestly it should only pick up faster once it does which it should do considering it hasn't been out a year.
Of course this isn't factoring in the other consoles coming up that may bolster or lessen sales.

On that note I had no idea gamecube had it that bad even after looking at it's sales before. Man I feel sorry for that purple lunch box.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2013)

>Nintendoooomed
>Petitions to make several exclusives multiplatform




















Gamers these days man


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 18, 2013)

"denial" should also be added to that list of ">" khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> "denial" should also be added to that list of ">" khris



These dumbasses are just contradicting themselves you know.


----------



## Palpatine (May 18, 2013)

I don't really give a rat's ass about EA, so whatever.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 18, 2013)

Khris said:


> >Nintendoooomed
> >Petitions to make several exclusives multiplatform
> 
> Gamers these days man



How's that Dark Souls 2 Wii U petition going?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> How's that Dark Souls 2 Wii U petition going?



Is that a thing? Nintendo fans must be desperate because WiiU is so bad.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2013)

I gotta give EA some credit here since they did a very smart dick move. Why would they want to develop shitty games on a shitty console? Theyre a genius


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2013)

Is the Wii U really less powerful than a 360?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 18, 2013)

The problem is not if Wii U is better than 360/ps3 the problem is how far behind it will be when PS4/nextbox comes out.
Unless they decide to make Wii U cycle very very short.


----------



## steveht93 (May 18, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> .
> There was no point.  Don't pretend there was. If your going to make jabs at Nintendo make sure their accurate otherwise they're not funny (to me anyway)



Don't make jabs at Nintendo guys,this guy will get angry


----------



## Spirit King (May 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Don't make jabs at Nintendo guys,this guy will get angry



Bad jokes are bad jokes.this is a good joke.



His was simply awful and doesn't actually make sense.


----------



## steveht93 (May 18, 2013)

Lol that gif was amazing. Gotta appreciate the creativity and awesomeness of neogaf.


----------



## Canute87 (May 18, 2013)

I thought that they would have used the Pirates of the caribbean: at world's end scene by now.

When the Flying dutchman (xbox heads) and the black pearl (Ps4 heads) completely fucked up culter's ship (Iwata) and you have cutler (Iwata) walking down until the explosion finally catched up with him.


----------



## steveht93 (May 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I thought that they would have used the Pirates of the caribbean: at world's end scene by now.
> 
> When the Flying dutchman (xbox heads) and the black pearl (Ps4 heads) completely fucked up culter's ship (Iwata) and you have cutler (Iwata) walking down until the explosion finally catched up with him.



Nice,that's a good one.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2013)

Gunners said:


> My my aren't we hypocritical. I have a negative opinion of the Wii U and the only thing that will change it is a miraculous turn around, but your mindset is not that much different. You have a positive opinion on the Wii U and the only thing that will change it is the console flopping. You're not interested in conceding an inch to criticism on the Wii U so you should really get off of your high horse.



The difference is that I fully accept that the console has a chance of flopping, however small or large it may be (percentage largely depends on the person you're talking to and how much they like or dislike Nintendo), you seem to be hellbent against the idea of a "miraculous turnaround" that doesn't actually have to be as miraculous or as dramatic as you make it out to be. It's actually pretty simple. Make games, buy exclusivity, bribe third parties. I'm more baffled about how you're so hellbent on declaring a console dead when it's not even half a year old. 

And I don't even know where you get that second part, because I have stated what I wished they had done different with the WiiU multiple times in this department and how piss poor Nintendo has handled their new console so far, and could probably link you a couple dozen posts that show it.  You're the only one here that has an extreme view of anything and refuses to budge. I'm able to accept the shortcomings of the WiiU yet still keep a positive outlook because Nintendo has never failed me in providing engaging and fun experiences even in the face of adversity and questionable hardware choices. You're determined to keep your shortsighted and negative opinion of the WiiU until Nintendo gives it a firmware update that makes it crap rainbows, money and pancakes.

If we're at the point where you're just going to start flinging insults at anyone that disagrees with you, you should at least get your facts straight about the person you're insulting.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 18, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It's Casanova, and what does me being good looking and charming have to do with the conversation? What I said was obvious but it was a result of 1) Someone acting as though EA would change ship and 2) You failing to grasp the _obvious_ point I was making.



Sorry.  I already understood the point you were making captain obvious, i wasn't born on planet retard in regards to debating with another. It still doesn't mean that it isn't a terrible point regardless.  



> 1) The 3DS and Wii U are not comparable for the reasons I presented in the previous post.
> 
> 2) The Wii U has had its price slashed, the sales are still shit.
> 
> *The comparisons are proper.*





1) With how you questioned who thought the 3DS would be unsuccessful, along with your reasons (which weren't even enough and were countered) it seems like you payed little attention to the shit that actually happened outside of it's launch two years ago. 

2) Those were limit retail-only price slashes. Not worldwide price cuts from Nintendo, oh my god.  

Nope, improper comparisons once again. 



> It wouldn't be better to do that as nothing is at stake. Am I going to lose money claiming that the Wii U is unsuccessful piece of trash? I will make my statements now, then after the holidays ( assuming I still give a shit) I will talk about how my views are being vindicated. So on and so on.



No, but the possibility eating crow would be a fresh bliss once your views are proven false after 3D Mario and Mario Kart give the competition a run for their money during the holidays. Those titles can sell which is already proven given their history, if 3DLand and MK7 are anything to go by. 

Your not making your arguments look profound in the least, Gunners.

Also what Death-kun said.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2013)

Unfortunately, I failed to take my own advice and ended up replying to the guy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 18, 2013)

That's why the ignore list is your friend. 

Honestly though. This week, outside of Nintendo Direct, has been shit. Hopefully June can finally end half of the Nintendoomed group quenching for the Wii U's head.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo has never failed me in providing engaging and fun experiences even in the face of adversity and questionable hardware choices.



just out of curiosity, what did nintendo provide you with the wii? which games did you consider engaging and fun experience with that console?

if you had one, of course


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> The problem is not if Wii U is better than 360/ps3 the problem is how far behind it will be when PS4/nextbox comes out.
> Unless they decide to make Wii U cycle very very short.



People seem to have this idea in their head that the PS4/720 are going to put the Wii U in the same position the Wii was ,when its not.  Didnt the gamecube only manage 4.7 million in the first year? The Wii U's sitting at 4 million in 6 months. 

The Wii U itself is leaps and bounds more efficient than last gen consoles. Its parts arent simply dont amount to just a raw upgrade, its how they work together. Apparently there was an entire core in the Wii U that games werent using. That's where the CPU clocking rumours came from.

The tech its using to communicate with the gamepad is. and yes it can make use of two gamepads if need be so the software is there already. (But if you try to sync two gamepads it disconnects)


Yo man there are at least 30 games you could buy on the Wii if you're any fan of gaming. Really its sitting around at least 40 but i'd bring out down some if your picky ( Im not even counting Mario titles) There's just too much shovelware on the system.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> just out of curiosity, what did nintendo provide you with the wii? which games did you consider engaging and fun experience with that console?
> 
> if you had one, of course



From the games I actually bought and/or played: Twilight Princess, Skyward Sword, Galaxy 1 and 2, Kirby's Epic Yarn, Metroid Prime 3, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Metroid Other M, New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Xenoblade Chronicles, Super Paper Mario, Mario Kart Wii, Animal Crossing: City Folk, Wii Sports.

From games I wish I had bought/played but haven't yet: Kirby's Return to Dreamland, Kirby's Dream Collection, The Last Story, Pandora's Tower, Pikmin 1 and 2 (New Play Control), Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, Sin & Punishment: Star Successor.

Compared to the Wii, I'm liking the WiiU's line-up a lot more. Mario and casuals basically carried the Wii.


----------



## Canute87 (May 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> just out of curiosity, what did nintendo provide you with the wii? which games did you consider engaging and fun experience with that console?
> 
> if you had one, of course



He had 360 or PS3 also.  So he wasn't exactly missing out on anything.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, I have a PS3. I dislike the Xbox with a burning passion, so I refuse to buy one of my own. 

Say what you will, the WiiU's third party support, however paltry it may be, is already leagues better than any third party support the Wii had (when it comes to competent games, not casual games). 

And any progress is good progress, I say.

I can only think of, like, 5-10 third party games the Wii had that were worth buying.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 18, 2013)

I stopped having interest in another Xbox 360 after my first one suffered the good ol'e RROD, after i realized how the PS3 Slim felt like a better investment to me due to exclusives and my interests with Sony coming back. 

Though the Slim WAS the turnaround for the PS3 back then so it was obvious lol. 

It doesn't really take much to beat the Wii's third party shovelware support anyhow.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> From the games I actually bought and/or played: Twilight Princess, Skyward Sword, Galaxy 1 and 2, Kirby's Epic Yarn, Metroid Prime 3, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Metroid Other M, New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Xenoblade Chronicles, Super Paper Mario, Mario Kart Wii, Animal Crossing: City Folk, Wii Sports.
> 
> From games I wish I had bought/played but haven't yet: Kirby's Return to Dreamland, Kirby's Dream Collection, The Last Story, Pandora's Tower, Pikmin 1 and 2 (New Play Control), Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, Sin & Punishment: Star Successor.
> 
> Compared to the Wii, I'm liking the WiiU's line-up a lot more. Mario and casuals basically carried the Wii.



What? No Mad World, NMH, Muramasa, TvC (assuming you can find it now),  Battalion Wars, Punch Out, Conduit, or 007? (not mentioning MH3 since it's on the WiiU)


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> What? No Mad World, NMH, Muramasa, TvC (assuming you can find it now),  Battalion Wars, Punch Out, Conduit, or 007? (not mentioning MH3 since it's on the WiiU)



I was trying to only mention games Nintendo made/published themselves, since he specifically asked me what experiences Nintendo had given me.


----------



## Disaresta (May 20, 2013)

Don't worry friends, atlus will soon sign exclusively to nintendo. Search your feelings.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2013)

I have no idea how such a boring fucking topic has 6 pages already, EA only shits out crap games nowadays, stop talking about them. Then again I'm only contributing to the problem by replying to this thread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2013)

*EA and Nintendo: the collapse of the "unprecedented relationship"*



> "*Our job as game creators and executives is to be where the gamers are."*
> 
> Just two years ago, during another typically sunny morning in Los Angeles, ex-EA boss John Riccitiello walked on stage at the Nokia Theatre to announce an unprecedented relationship with Nintendo.
> 
> ...





It is a huge article.. more in the link..


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 26, 2013)

> "Our job as game creators and executives is to be where the *gamers* are."



the wii u doesn't have any of those.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> the wii u doesn't have any of those.



are you saying that I am not a gamer?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> are you saying that I am not a gamer?




*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Jerk  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 too early for me to get the point


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2013)

Man, this kinda makes me want to get a Wii U over the new kids...


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Jerk
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The point is that the user base for the wii u is so small ATM for EA to justify porting/making titles for the console. EA and nintendo themselves have said this more than once.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The point is that the user base for the wii u is so small ATM for EA to justify porting/making titles for the console. EA and nintendo themselves have said this more than once.



I think it has more to do with EA blowing all their money on triple A titles and not wanting to spend just a little bit more to port it over.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The point is that the user base for the wii u is so small ATM for EA to justify porting/making titles for the console. EA and nintendo themselves have said this more than once.



Even the Vita is seeing the support from EA.


----------

